# OK - here it is - finally some pics... here is a Before and a 'during' photo.



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

ok here is the before:










was approx 3years ago - I started trainign agin 2years ago (almost to the day!)

and here is during:










I hate having my picture taken - the wife caught me off guard!


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

oh - I'll dig out that old t-shirt sometime and then have to take another photo...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow!

From holiday rep to captain of the rugby team! Great work DG!

What time frame was there between the photo's?? what do you attribute your success to?

Tell us so we can learn master jedi 

SD


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

well the 1st photo was taken a little over 3 years ago - I started traingin again (after an 8year break 2years ago this month). I was about 75kgs at the time of the 1st photo- now I'm 100kgs... I've been 110Kgs.. but that was in the summer b4 I had my opperation... I'm still getting back.... I've also switched nowto more of a BBing routine (abotu 2months ago).

I intend to get the size back in the next 3months and then cut down.

Also it should be noted that in the 1st pic (in case you couldn't tell) I was using quite a few recreational drugs! - I no longer do any of that...

Sorry mate pressed edit instead of quote :lift:


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

SportDr said:


> Wow!
> 
> From holiday rep to captain of the rugby team! Great work DG!
> 
> ...


LMAO, SD

Nice transformation damagedgoods


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

It's like pictures of two totally different people - incredible! 

I bet people who used to know you don't recognise you when they meet you these days.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you look totally different, good effort mate.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

i couldnt even say you were the same person!

nice one


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Yeah, the first one, you could give Gayvier a run for his money! Much better, doesn't even look the same person, as pete said  , I think I'll have a hard job finding an old picture since I started when I was 15.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

hmmm you wouldnt happen to club down in maidstone would you??


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Looking good!! Well done!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice one damaged!!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking good there, cannot believe how different u look!!!!!!

Excellent work, keep posting progress pics.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

WEll done damagedgoods! Your about my current size in your first pic, how old were you there?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

damagedgoods said:


> well the 1st photo was taken a little over 3 years ago - I started traingin again (after an 8year break 2years ago this month). I was about 75kgs at the time of the 1st photo- now I'm 100kgs... I've been 110Kgs.. but that was in the summer b4 I had my opperation... I'm still getting back.... I've also switched nowto more of a BBing routine (abotu 2months ago).
> 
> I intend to get the size back in the next 3months and then cut down.
> 
> Also it should be noted that in the 1st pic (in case you couldn't tell) I was using quite a few recreational drugs! - I no longer do any of that...


I was gonna say you look a bit loved up mate lmao.

Realy good progress mate.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Amazing transformation. Looking Great now.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

SUPERB TRANSFORMATION.....


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

mate that is very impressive. well done


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, what a transformation.

You dont even look like the same person at all.

Kindof look harmless in the first photo.

The second photo you look like you could kick some serious ass.

You are tall right?


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Thx for the kind comments guys... I've been feeling a bit down the past couple of weeks - as my training has been a bit crap - as I've had problmes with home, job and everything.. Finding that photo made me realise how far I've managed to get...

Hackskii - I'm 5'11"... so not massively tall... Carnivore - don;t club down Maidsotne way - but if you are down that way you will see me working the door there - thursdays at Zebra, Fridays and Saturday at Vbar atm... The photo was when I was running a night up in London... did it for nearly three years... and yes I did take entirely too many drugs!


----------



## river (Mar 26, 2005)

that's an amazing transformation. top marks!!


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

damagedgoods said:


> Thx for the kind comments guys... I've been feeling a bit down the past couple of weeks - as my training has been a bit crap - as I've had problmes with home, job and everything.. Finding that photo made me realise how far I've managed to get...
> 
> Hackskii - I'm 5'11"... so not massively tall... Carnivore - don;t club down Maidsotne way - but if you are down that way you will see me working the door there - thursdays at Zebra, Fridays and Saturday at Vbar atm... The photo was when I was running a night up in London... did it for nearly three years... and yes I did take entirely too many drugs!


i reconise you from somewere 

i was out in maidstone last night i havent drunk since new year :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn, how did I mis this thread? Damaged you look amazing. You kinda look like a cop.  No wonder you are a door man!

Where was that pic taken? Dont say the beach eather........lol.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Picture was taken a couple of weeks back in Teneriefe.

Type R - I was working this weekend at moons on thursday and friday and saturday at teh V bar. so if you were out in Maidstone you may well have seen me...










I'm the on eon the left - the bald guy next to me is my training partner.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

mate thanks for them pics they should really inspire me to keep at it  niceone!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man that dude on the far right is a big guy.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

So is the training partner.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

thought so, you both train at the same gym as me! 

small world!! 

what was that sign about in the car park i drove past and saw you putting one up 

does this mean i get in free now!!  ive never been moons or v bar i was at jacks and ikon


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

jacks and ikon suckass mate, small world


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> jacks and ikon suckass mate, small world


Who is the extremely good looking bloke in your avatar Carnivore?


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Carnivore said:


> jacks and ikon suckass mate, small world


hay i wasnt saying that why i was hanging out of the back of a honey!!    

shame she had a bf that girl was perfect :boohoo:all but she cant be trusted 

jacks sucks ikon has some total babes in there!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

dont know, but he has a big chin.

more chins then a chinese phonebook


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Hack - I think the photo is telling porkies... Brad (the guy on the right) is actualy a bit of a stick boy (he is however in the UK Karate team and is very handy to have around!)... he looks a bit bigger in uniform as he wares a stab vest - I don;t wear one as I find them restrictive and very hot...

here is another photo - this is Brad, Myself and another M8 of mine - they are both wearing stab vests:










TypeR - good to see that anothr member of Eddies is on here. You will have to say hello next time you see me. The sign I was putting up was about clamping. There has been a real problem with people who are not members of the gym using the carpark when we are meant to have access to it (after 6pm and at weekends) so Mark has asked me to start clamping it... had a fun weekend got 3 clamps on - one of whom is the vicar fromt eh Gospel Church next door - and what a mouthy B*stard he turned out to be... he wanted to go toe to toe .... I nearly laughed my **** off... he called the police... and tried everything in the book... he still paid....  in the end....

Carnivore - so you are a local as well - where do you train???


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

damagedgoods said:


> Hack - I think the photo is telling porkies... Brad (the guy on the right) is actualy a bit of a stick boy (he is however in the UK Karate team and is very handy to have around!)... he looks a bit bigger in uniform as he wares a stab vest - I don;t wear one as I find them restrictive and very hot...
> 
> here is another photo - this is Brad, Myself and another M8 of mine - they are both wearing stab vests:
> 
> ...


i used to live in mudway, but i managed to get out of there  , now living in norf laandan, u look good by the way!


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

winger said:


> Who is the extremely good looking bloke in your avatar Carnivore?


hmmmmm i reckon its one of those pesky umpa lumpas


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

yeah i think you normally train at the same time as me like 3/4

its got mad down there on a monday 

yeah i have started parking up on the roads bit out order on the people who live near, please dont clamp my car lol!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> hmmmmm i reckon its one of those pesky umpa lumpas


Thats it. :axe:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> Who is the extremely good looking bloke in your avatar Carnivore?


some perve looking in his car


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> some perve looking in his car


Thanks James. Hey by the way, did you get those porn pics that you asked for?


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

good work - solid mass there! well done.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

well done, u must have been eating loads, like trebled the food intake at least


----------



## p0pup (Apr 6, 2005)

Looking a lot thicker


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Lookin well mate


----------

